# Review: Autobrite Obsession-the one you've all been waiting for :)



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

****UPDATED-go to last page for beading shots :thumb:****

Hi all,

I know alot of members have been anticipating a full review of Autobrite's new paste wax-Obsession, so after a long wait, here it is. Enjoy :thumb:

*What am I testing?*
Obsession-Pure Quality Carnauba Paste Wax by Autobrite.

*The blurb.*
Obsession By Autobrite!

Pure quality and sheer glossness! Enhance the clarity of your paint surface!

Obsession has been designed to give you the most wettest and deepest shine from our range of waxes! Obsession is a easy on and off Pure Carnauba Wax that delivers pure Gloss and great durability for your car. Ideal for all colours Obsession can be applied to every metal, wooden and vinyl surface with ease! Its so easy to apply only needing 1 swipe of the wax onto your wax applicator to wax the complete panel! Its so economical! With the finest ingredients available including a very high grade of Carnauba and various other quality ingredients giving you a the ultimate protection throughout the seasons.

Obsession will not leave a chalky residue on your trim or will not stain. obsession is safe to use on all clear coat surfaces. It is a simple application thinly over the panel and leave to cure - then buff to leave a slick gloss surface.

Leaving the wax to cure onto the panel is approx 30 minutes - depending on tempreture. 
Pure gloss and clarity from Obsession!
Designed to glide over the paint surface with ease
Easily removed from the surface 
Suitable for all clear coats, all metal, wood and vinyl surfaces
Will not stain plastics or trim
1 swipe per panel is all you need
Econmical Wax to save you money
Only the finest ingredients used for this special blend
ideal for all seasons
We believe at Autobrite that Obsession will give you everything you need in a Carnauba Paste Wax, a stunning slick finish with very easy application making Obsession a definate cost effective Paste, make you car shine!

NOW RECEIVE YOUR FREE YELLOW WAX SPONGE APPLICATOR AND A FREE 40CM X 40CM BUFFING TOWEL WITH YOUR OBSESSION WAX ORDER

Kit contents

1 x 100g of Obsession
1 x Yellow Sponge Applicator
1 x Yellow 40 x 40cm Plush Buffing Towel
I have underlined certain parts of the text as these are the thing I was most curious about to see the results.

*My first impressions.*
Obsession comes in a clear, sturdy jar that looks and feels like glass but has the toughness of plastic. With a nice firm screw lid and an intricately designed label with the instructions. It looks decent and sturdy without too much fuss which is just what I like. Inside the jar is a tutti-frutti (with a very slight chemical hint) white paste. Now after reading on the site, one swipe per panel, I was slightly apprehensive. But to my surprise, I need only lightly swipe my finger on the surface of the wax for it to melt like butter but still retain it's solid state underneath. This was looking good :thumb:

















*So,what am I testing it on?*
The test subject was a metallic blue Mazda RX8. It has been previously prepared with:
-Autobrite Citrus Pearl Shampoo.
-Autobrite 'just the tonic' tar+glue remover.
-Autobrite Enhance Cleanser/Polish.
and here's how it stood before the wax:
















Not too many pictures before as the weather was threatening to turn and to be honest, I was excited to start using the Obsession. I tried to show how one swipe loaded the foam applicator but it may be a bit hard to see:








that was literally one light swipe without warming the wax up first. I then continued to wax the paint using straight lines with a simple yellow foam applicator. Making sure to wax the black plastic aswell to test for chalky staining and here's the wax curing:
























The wax was left to cure for around 15 mintues, although I spoke to the guys at Autobrite and in warmer conditions it can be left for around 30 minutes. It passed the swipe test after 15 minutes so I started buffing it off using a Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre. What I can say is wow! It came off effortlessly like butter, just as easily as it went on. Sometimes when it comes to buffing off, I think 'here comes the boring bit' but not with Obsession! It's a rare time that I was enjoying buffing off a wax and literally seeing the results show as I went along! After the whole car was buffed, I was left with what can only be described as an incredible result:

(sorry, I went a bit pic mad here as I was really enjoying the result!)

















































































I also tested in some plastic to test for chalky residue:

Curing:








Buffed off:









As you can see, no staining or chalky residue, and it left a a nice satin finish.

*My conclusion.*
It left an amazingly warm glow and to me, just transformed the finish and did the other Autobrite products 100% justice. With regards to the one swipe per panel statement, I counted the swipes to do the whole car and it came out at just 9 (light swipes, no twisting or burying the applicator) and it was even applied a little thickly in some areas when I came to buff off so I could've done it in less! Making this wax the most economical I've used so far. Obsession was easy and a pleasure to work with from start to finish.

*Should you buy it?*
Combine the ease of use, one swipe per panel and easy removal with the modest price tag (and the fact you get a free applicator and plush buffing towel) and the impressive results, makes this wax a winner in my books :thumb: I was lucky enough to win my pot in a competition, but I would be more than happy to pay the price for it day in day out. If you're looking for a economical, easy to use wax that's both easy to afford and produces outstanding results that's as good as some of the boutique higher end waxes, then order Obsession today! You won't be disappointed :thumb:

For more information on Obsession, please look here:
http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/obsession---pure-quality-carnauba-wax-3614-p.asp


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice informative review there Jake, many thanks for taking the time to post up, the wax certainly adds a nice slick finish to the paint, and boosts the colour, it shows in the pictures.

Great work there..


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a very nice informative review there Jake, many thanks for taking the time to post up, the wax certainly adds a nice slick finish to the paint, and boosts the colour, it shows in the pictures.
> 
> Great work there..


The pictures really don't show the full effect of the finish. The paint was pretty glossy before but this just brought it to a whole new level. And at such a modest price tag, it can certainly contend with higher end waxes :thumb: thanks for taking the time to read mate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jake i have really enjoyed reading this review, its very free flowing and easy to read, plus the pictures are top quality there, many thanks for taking the time once again to post.

Congratulations on winning the wax by the way, you deserved it my friend.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great review Jake! Thanks!

What really sticks out to me when I've used this wax at Mark's is it just keeps going and going the lubricants in it seem to last forever so it goes such a long way - then a simple buff off to leave a result that punches way above it's price point :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Jake for taking the time to do this, its a nice surprise when the folks on DW review our products.

We have to agree, and this wax has been a long time coming and in various forms before i was happy that this met out strict standards before being put on sale.

This wax is close to my heart as this is my first official wax while being with autobrite, i knew what i wanted and i know what you guys on DW want, as i was a normal DW user just like most of you until i had the opportunity to join AB last year.

So i had in my head *easy on* -* easy off* -* lots of durability* - *affordable* - and leaves that *wet look* - and the coconut and banna *smell*. just like one of my expensive waxes

and have it manufactured in the **UK** (Best of British) , and using only Pharmaceutical grade materials.

All our waxes are made by hand, by highly qualified scientists and are highly respected within their field. That gives us peace of mind and helps us sleep at night knowing our customers are receiving quality over quantity. Keep that in mind when your next thinking of a wax to buy...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

CliveP said:


> Great review Jake! Thanks!
> 
> What really sticks out to me when I've used this wax at Mark's is it just keeps going and going the lubricants in it seem to last forever so it goes such a long way - then a simple buff off to leave a result that punches way above it's price point :thumb:
> 
> ...


I know, I was amazed how far one swipe would go! like you say it just keeps going and going until you want some more:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> Thanks Jake for taking the time to do this, its a nice surprise when the folks on DW review our products.
> 
> We have to agree, and this wax has been a long time coming and in various forms before i was happy that this met out strict standards before being put on sale.
> 
> ...


That's what it smells like! couldn't quite put my finger on it  honestly this is my now favourite wax. Such a pleasure to use from the second I opened it, to the very last bit was buffed off. Perfect in every way! well done guys :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great review Mr Jake!
Thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> Great review Mr Jake!
> Thanks for taking the time to do it


No worries! Sarah you'll love it, buy it and if the husband says anything just say it's small so can be classed as a stocking filler :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> No worries! Sarah you'll love it, buy it and if the husband says anything just say it's small so can be classed as a stocking filler :lol:


I will have to shout it at him from my cardboard box :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I will have to shout it at him from my cardboard box :lol:


This wax is worth it.....trust me :thumb: at least you'll have the beadiest box in the UK!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> .....*husband says anything just say it's small *.....


:tumbleweed: Sarah can't say that to her husband, he'll get a complex :lol:

(Sorry, couldn't resist!!!!)


Clive.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

CliveP said:


> :tumbleweed: Sarah can't say that to her husband, he'll get a complex :lol:
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist!!!!)
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

:lol:
He probably wouldnt hear anyway. He is a bit deaf but won't admit it.

He's not usually home from work til 8ish so i have time for my guilty pleasure - autobrite and this site ha so i've just told him that i *must* look on here at 6.30pm every day so that i don't miss out on 2 for 1 bargains.
He thinks i'm bonkers.
Thanks goodness he will be out when it gets delivered :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> :lol:
> He probably wouldnt hear anyway. He is a bit deaf but won't admit it.
> 
> He's not usually home from work til 8ish so i have time for my guilty pleasure - autobrite and this site ha so i've just told him that i *must* look on here at 6.30pm every day so that i don't miss out on 2 for 1 bargains.
> ...


You're not bonkers, none of us on here are..............:devil:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok guys so I went out to the RX8 this morning to see how well the Obsession wax holding up, and I was greeted by this:

































































































Lovely beading :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

mmmmmmm beadage  Looks good :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

nick.s said:


> mmmmmmm beadage  Looks good :thumb:


I was quite impressed given it was only after one,light coat


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats 100% beading there, nice pictures taken on the beading, the beading looks very uniform and clean, i specially like that colour alot.

Great job Jake.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats 100% beading there, nice pictures taken on the beading, the beading looks very uniform and clean, i specially like that colour alot.
> 
> Great job Jake.


Cheers mate  yeah it is a lovely colour and the beading looks awesome IMO :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about durability expectations of this wax?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What about durability expectations of this wax?


I will keep this posted updated with durability but I'm going to say a good 3-4 months. It may be worth checking with Mark at Autobrite though as I'm not entirely sure :thumb:


----------

